# Kein Netzwerkdevice obwohl Treiber geladen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe eine RTL8111/8168 Onboard Netzwerkkarte. Nun habe ich gentoo neu installiert.... die alte Kernelconfig übernommen.

Aber das Treibermodul r8169 ist geladen. Nur ifconfig zeigt kein eth* Device an.

Woran kann das liegen?

Nachtrag:

habe jetzt herausgefunden, daß meine Netzwerkschnittstelle enp3s0f0 heißt. Was ist da schiefgelaufen?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> habe jetzt herausgefunden, daß meine Netzwerkschnittstelle enp3s0f0 heißt. Was ist da schiefgelaufen?

 

Ich würde mal darauf tippen das dir bei einem udev/systemd Update die eine oder andere udev regel abhanden gekommen ist.

Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre ist "80-net-name-slot.rules" für die Namensgebung der Netzwerkkarte verantwortlich.

```
$ equery f systemd | grep -i rules

/etc/udev/rules.d

/lib/udev/rules.d

/lib/udev/rules.d/42-usb-hid-pm.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/50-firmware.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-keyboard.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-alsa.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-serial.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-tape.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-v4l.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/61-accelerometer.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/64-btrfs.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/70-power-switch.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/70-uaccess.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/71-seat.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/73-seat-late.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/75-net-description.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/75-probe_mtd.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/75-tty-description.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/78-sound-card.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules

/lib/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules
```

----------

## franzf

Das war IMHO die persistent-net.rules, mittlerweile deprecated.

Ich bin damals den Anweisungen gefolgt und habe eine /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules angelegt:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="04:7d:7b:a2:85:47", NAME="net0"
```

address solltest du mit ifconfig bekommen. Danach noch in /etc/init.d das "net.lo" nach "net.net0" symlinken, /etc/conf.d/net anpassen (eth0 nach net0 ändern), net.eth0 aus dem runlevel nehmen + stoppen, dafür net.net0 reinnehmen + starten.

Du kannst natürlich einen beliebigen Namen wählen, also nicht zwangsläufig "net0", musst dann aber überall diesen Namen anstatt net0 verwenden.

----------

## firefly

das alte verhalten kann man mit einem parameter beim starten des kernels wieder aktivieren.

siehe auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955646.html

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich habe weder einen speziellen Kernel-Parameter aktiv noch habe ich eine udev regel geschrieben oder an der sysctl herumgeschraubt und trotzdem kommt die Netzwerkkarte als eth0 und das WLAN als wlan0 daher.

----------

## Tinitus

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   habe jetzt herausgefunden, daß meine Netzwerkschnittstelle enp3s0f0 heißt. Was ist da schiefgelaufen? 
> 
> Ich würde mal darauf tippen das dir bei einem udev/systemd Update die eine oder andere udev regel abhanden gekommen ist.
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre ist "80-net-name-slot.rules" für die Namensgebung der Netzwerkkarte verantwortlich.
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich habe also an die Kernelcommandline net.ifnames=0 angehangen. Damit klappt es dann wieder. Ich habe aber das neue System noch nicht verstanden. Wie soll die Netzwerkschnittstelle in Zukunft eingerichtet werden?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Wie soll die Netzwerkschnittstelle in Zukunft eingerichtet werden?

 

Welche Einrichtung meinst du?

Die Namensgebung wird von udev/systemd verwaltet und für den Rest gibt es ja Scripte (statisch) oder Hintergrunddienste wie wicd und den networkmanager (dynamisch). Ich verwende inzwischen überall den Networkmanager, scheint mir am einfachsten und stabilsten zu sein.

----------

